# Frontenac Shores - Help - anyone know this area?



## gjhardt (Nov 30, 2011)

My husband likes to bass fish in Ontario and I like nice places to stay and I came across this resort in II and I grabbed one for first week in June but he can't find enough fishing information to make him excited about it.   Would love to find a nice place instead of just a little cabin like to do at Charleston Lake in Athens.

Can you tell me anything you know about the resort and/or the area in case the fishing is bad.

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## memereDoris (Nov 30, 2011)

A few sites to look at:

http://travellandolakes.com/business/business-directory?sobi2Task=sobi2Details&catid=11&sobi2Id=31

http://www.frontenacshores.com/lifestyle/winter-activities

http://www.hookandbullet.com/cn/fishing-frontenac-on/

The fishing is said to be great.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Dec 1, 2011)

*Remote location*



gjhardt said:


> Can you tell me anything you know about the resort and/or the area in case the fishing is bad.



You better hope the fishing is good, otherwise there is not much to do in June.  Parliament Hill in Ottawa is about 190 km away.


----------



## TSPam (Dec 1, 2011)

we live in Perth ontario which is probably an hour and a half away (or less) from Frontenac Shores.
This whole area of Ontario is known for fishing. I'm not sure what season that will be in terms of what you are allowed to fish for.

You may still have black flies that time of year so you may want to bring a bug hat for hikes or fishing.

It is a lovely area and there are many quaint towns around. Perth is beautiful with many stone buildings. Kingston on Lake Ontario is an interesting university town an hour and three quarters or so away

When I was looking into Frontenac shores they seemed to have some of the nicest homes I had seen.


----------



## Frontenac Shores (Dec 1, 2011)

*Frontenac Shores Administration*

Hello, I am property management for Frontenac Shores. We are about an hour or so from Perth Ontario. If you travel from Hwy 7 to Sharbot Lake and take 509 North to the Ardoch Rd. Turn left on the Ardoch Road and len left again on road 506 and travel 14km to Frontenace Shores.
We are on Mississagagon Lake and the fishing is great - Pickerel (Walleye), Northern Pike, small and largemouth bass, perch and other pan fish. You noted your reservation is for June - please know that Bass is open the 4th Saturday in June. For 2012, it is the 23rd of June. Norther Pike and Pickerel opens in May.
Frontenac Shores is a wonderful destination and has plenty to do for those who like the outdoors - hiking, boating (the resort has paddle boats, canoes and kayaks for your use and there are motor boats for rent) Thre is also 2 lovely beaches.
The accomodations are very upscale and has everything you need. 
If you would like more information, please don't hesitate to call us directly at 1-866-240-5194 or email info@frontenacshores.com
I look forward to meeting you and this property has far more to offer than just fishing. Our reviews from II are also very great. The cottages themselves are classed as a destination. 
Pat Storms


----------



## gjhardt (Dec 1, 2011)

*undecided*

I really need to find some reviews from someone who has gone there.  Sounds like it might just be a nice unit.  I called there is no pool or activity building.  Need to think about it a little longer. 

If you see anything on it please continue to post here.  thanks tuggers.


----------



## gjhardt (Dec 3, 2011)

*more info for area*

I would appreciate all suggestions for things to do in Canada.  We always come up to fish at Charleston Lake or Cranberry Lake but never had really gotten to sight see this beautiful area.


----------



## Antonio 8069 (Dec 20, 2011)

*reviews*

The reason you are not seeing reviews for Frontenac Shores is because its a fractional ownership property, not a time share!

Reviews of timeshares are easily found on TUG:
http://tug2.com/RnR/ResortsGrid.aspx?ResortArea=9&ResortGroup=101

ps I went to FS for the sales presentation.  I agree with others who have said its quite remote.  I also recall they operate on a 6-day cycle i.e. a weekly rental is for 6 nights, with the other day reserved for cleaning.


----------

